# Wheel bearing on B694 tag axle



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Does anyone know the type (model. manufacturer) of wheel bearings that are on the third axle of a 1990 Fiat Ducato B694 Hymer?

thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robbie, I have a tag axle fitted, the hubs, bearings, brakes and wheels are the same on all four rears.

Rgds Dave


----------



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Do you know who manufactures them? As i believe they're not standard Fiat.

thanks
Rob


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi ,

two years ago , the rear wheel of my ALKO chassis become new bearings : it was from SKF on the package, original spare part of FIAT...

for info,

duc


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Robbie,
On my recent trip abroad I had a tag axle wheel bearing go on my 1996 B694.
I managed to limp home with it by slightly over inflating the adjacent wheel and thereby taking some of the weight off it.
When I got home my service man managed to get the new hub and bearing assembly fairly easily and quickly through the local Fiat agents.
Hope this helps,
BillD

PS Could I suggest that this is a topic for the Hymer technical section and maybe it would be interesting to find out what the incidence is of tag axle failures?


----------

